# BXN - Bioxyne Limited



## Singh (21 June 2005)

Anybody to recomend me if i should keep PCC shares or sell them, i bought them at 19c about 3 months back, they are trading at just over 8c.Any hope from this company.Will appreciate the response from experienced traders.


----------



## hsv2001 (13 May 2009)

*PCC - Probiomics Limited*

Hi All,

Watching this company yesterday, went up by 180% on news of a flu breakthrough, then back to .09c. Does anyone know whether this would be related to swine flu or could it just be worded in a way that makes it seem like it could help this pandemic?

SOrry started a new topic as couldn't find this on the forums.

Anyone else holding this share or have interests in the company?

Thanks for any information

Marc


----------



## bowman (19 May 2009)

*Re: PCC - Probiomics Limited*

A director buying notice just out.

I saw that 1M buy go through on Friday and I guess that's got to be a positive sign.

I have a few as a speccy play.


----------



## greggles (8 December 2017)

Bioxyne Limited up 300% over the last couple of days after announcing that Bioxyne International, Bioxyne's Direct Selling Company, is launching BK18™, a New Zealand dairy based nutritional product, for the South East Asian market. Weight loss and beauty products Allura™ and BEssence™ have also been launched.







Lots of accumulation going on since the announcement. BXN has risen from 4c on Wednesday to 12c today and is looking strong.


----------



## PZ99 (8 December 2017)

One mutters and curses for selling at 9.9 but after buying for 3.1 a week ago it's not all bad


----------



## greggles (8 December 2017)

PZ99 said:


> One mutters and curses for selling at 9.9 but after buying for 3.1 a week ago it's not all bad



Can't complain about a 300% return in a week. Well done mate.


----------



## greggles (21 May 2018)

Bioxyne is up this morning on news that it has appointed ASVA International Sdn Bhd, Malaysia (ASVA), as its regional distributor for Thailand, Philippines, Myanmar, Cambodia and Mauritius. As exclusive distributor, ASVA will manage and distribute the Bioxyne Group's products in those countries and will be excluded from selling competing products. A first order of US$200,000 has been received.

BXN peaked at 9c just after the open but has now retreated to 7.7c. However, it's still up 16.67% on Friday's close of 6.6c.


----------

